# About NYCKindleFan



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

This is NYCKindleFan's husband. We lost the baby yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that. .  .I know you all were excited. . . .I can't begin to understand how you both must be feeling but I'm sure you'll get through it with the love and support of your friends and family.  I'm sure your Kindle family here at Kindle Boards will be thinking of you. . . . .

Ann


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

There is NOTHING harder in life.
My deepest condolences...

Eric


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr. NYCKF, thanks for letting us know. That's terribly sad news. Tell your wife my thoughts and prayers are with her...I'm sending healing energy to both of you.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.Thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

My prayers and condolences to you both. Nothing we say can make a difference, but know we're all here for you and prayers and good energy are being sent your way.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so sorry my thoughts are with you
Sylvia


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for yor loss. My prayers and thoughts to you both.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....
jp


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that.  I hope NYC is doing as well as possible.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How very sad.  My deepest condolences.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Mother's day is so close and that will be a hard day for her. Please send her my condolences.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I will say a prayer for your little angel.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh no! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for telling us.  I want to send my condolences as well and with others all the healing energy for you BOTH.  Your kindleboard family is here for both of you.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...
 everyone here on KB is sending healing wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry!  Praying for you both...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My heart, thoughts and prayers are with your family.  So sorry.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am SO sorry for your loss.

patrisha


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know.  I am so sorry for your loss.  All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Mr. NYCKindlefan
Thank you for letting us know - that is a very considerate action on behalf of your wife as you both are grieving.

I am praying for both of you in this time of loss.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My thoughts are with both of you, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  When I lost my baby last July it was very painful.  What helped me was knowing God was holding my Angel. My prayers are with you and your family.  ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you both. We have been through this twice with our daughter and son-in-law. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Please give your precious wife my love.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Hugs to you both.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sending healing prayers for both of you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife

my only piece of advice from having been there - know that people who know you and also people who love you may say things that seem unbelievable  and insensitive - I think that sometimes they just don't know what to say in the face of your pain and what pops out of their mouth will have you shaking your head and wondering what is going on in their brains - 

much love and virtual hugs coming your way....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Please add me to the list of folks who are sending condolences along with prayers and warm thoughts.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I have been there. My child would now be 23 had he or she been born. I still think about my little one. Just know that the best thing you can do for your wife is to just be there to hold her if she wants, or just sit quietly with her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thinking of you both this morning and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you both.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Having gone thru the same thing, I know how much you both are grieving.  Even though its hard understand, both joy and pain are in God's plan.  Stay strong and hold on to each other.  My heart is with you.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I am sorry for  your loss.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

My condolences for your loss.

Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...I am so, so sorry...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My condolences to you and your wife.  Please let her know that we care.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am so sorry; you both will be in my thoughts.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sorry.  My thoughts of comfort are with you.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I am so sorry for your loss. Many hugs.*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Please let me add my condolences as you work through this very tough time....I will say a prayer for all 3 of you!

It is amazing how many people feel like we know you thanks to a love of reading and a wonderful product like Kindle...Strangers from all over the world who feel each others pain.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

We were devastated when we lost our little one this past year.  I am thinking of you and am so very sorry for your pain.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't even imagine how hard it must be right now for the both of you.  You're definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry - both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss.  
Thank you so much for letting us know.
deb


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I so sorry to hear about you're loss, Both of you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

